

Show HN: A Fully Responsive Timesheet, Expense and Invoicing Platform - tkremer
https://www.avaza.com/online-invoicing-software/?from=HN

======
dewey
Why are you overwriting my browser's scroll behaviour? It's really annoying
and I don't care how pretty that scrollbar looks.

~~~
tkremer
Thanks for the feedback dewey.

The public sales site for the app was using a popular wordpress theme with
that style. The styled scrollbar has now been removed in the interest of the
more familiar scroll experience. Tim, Co-founder Avaza

~~~
dewey
Thanks for fixing that so quickly! Sorry if that came across as a bit harsh
earlier but a lot of new sites start messing with this default behaviour
(probably because it's part of some framework/theme) and it's a real
annoyance.

